# I.B.O. National Triple Crown Championship



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Was it the Wallace family??


Dewayne


----------



## idahobubba (Nov 3, 2012)

nope keep swinging at it tho


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jackie Caudle and his son ?


----------



## idahobubba (Nov 3, 2012)

Good guess, but nope shannon and jackie im sure had some good shoot outs but never tied for the National Triple Crown, Good bunch of guys tho


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

bubba and Dave?


----------



## idahobubba (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeap the Powers family , just a little I.B.O. History What year? and who won the shoot off


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

idahobubba said:


> Yeap the Powers family , just a little I.B.O. History What year? and who won the shoot off


Proud dad probably let son win.:teeth:


----------



## idahobubba (Nov 3, 2012)

LOL, itbeso Im sure he was and is but I didnt want it if it was givin to me, I wanted to earn it so he thumped me "My Greatest Loss" Loved every second of it.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

idahobubba said:


> LOL, itbeso Im sure he was and is but I didnt want it if it was givin to me, I wanted to earn it so he thumped me "My Greatest Loss" Loved every second of it.


How cool to be in that position with your dad, being that he was one of the all time great 3-D shooters. Thanks for the trip back in time.


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

I remember now what years was that? I was there that year but that seems so long ago now. I shot power mags back then.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

1995


----------



## FNLEWIS (Oct 1, 2007)

1993 shelbyville Illinois


----------



## idahobubba (Nov 3, 2012)

hoyt316 said:


> I remember now what years was that? I was there that year but that seems so long ago now. I shot power mags back then.


1991


----------

